# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Sos!!! μικρή δεκαοκτουρα

## nikvasilis

παιδια sos!!! έχει έρθει ένα μικρο πουλί στο μπαλκόνι μου το οποίο είναι στρεσαρισμένο και δεν πετάει τι μπορώ να κάνω , πήρα τηλ.στην ελληνική ορνιθολογιών εταιρεία άλλα δεν απαντάει κάνεις, το πουλί μαλον πρέπει να είναι μικρή δεκαοκτουρα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ριξε του λιγο σιταρι αν εχεις ή λιγο ψωμι...αν ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο και τρωει ισως κουραστικε απλως...αν βλεπεις του γονεις να ερχονται μη το πηραζεις καθολου... αν οι γονεις δεν ερχονται και αν ειναι πολυ μικρο παρτο να το ταϊσεις με κρεμα για σποροφαγους νεοσσους...
μπορεινα παρεις και στην ανιμα ή στο εκπαζ!

----------


## mixalis91

http://www.wild-anima.gr/
τερμα κατω ειναι τα τηλ επικοινωνιας!

----------


## jk21

η ουρα του ειναι κανονικη η μικρη ; δωστου και μπιλλακια απο κιμα αν ειναι μικρο .τηλεφωνησε στην ανιμα

----------


## orion

Κιμά στη δεκαοχτούρα jk21;;; 
Εγώ έχω μεγαλώσει πολλά περιστέρια και δεκαοχτούρες μικρός, με αυγό+ψωμί και σιτάρι. Και πιο συγκεκριμένα μάσαγα το ψωμί να μαλακώσει και πολλές φορές το τάιζα από το στόμα μου καθώς και το σιτάρι... εσύ απλά βρέξε το ψωμί και στραγκιξέ το να μην είναι με νερό και δώστου να φάει... αν δεν τρώει μόνο του ίσως χρειαστεί να του ανοίξεις προσεκτικά το στόμα.
Το πουλί πετάει;;; είναι τραυματισμένο;;; ή είναι μικρό;;; βάλε καμια φώτο...

----------


## jk21

η δεκαοχτουρα ειναι σποροφαγα κυριως αν και τρωει και εντομα .σε μικρη ηλικια εχει αυξημενη αναγκη για ζωικη πρωτεινη για αυτο το τονιζω οτι να δωσει μονο αν ειναι μικρο .σαν συνοδευτικο των αλλων που προταθηκαν ,οχι σαν βασικο μενου .αν μιλαμε για βασικο μενου τοτε πρεπει να γινει ζυμη με λιγο κιμα ,αρκετο ψωμι και λιγο λαδι .παρομοια με την συνταγη που δινει ο αγγελος στο καρακαξακι .με τον τροπο αυτο μεγαλωνε συγκεκριμενη τουλαχιστον οργανωση για αγρια πουλια ,για 2 δεκαετιες ,τετοια μικρα δεκαοχτουρακια .μπορει να δωσει και κιμα απο κοτοπουλο αν θελει .σε αυτη την περιπτωση μπορει να ειναι και λιγο περισσοτερος στο μιγμα αφου εχει λιγοτερο σιδηρο απο το κοκκινο κρεας και δεν υπαρχει φοβος τοσο αυξημενος για υπερχορηγηση και τοξικωση

----------


## ktistis

> Κιμά στη δεκαοχτούρα jk21;;; 
> Εγώ έχω μεγαλώσει πολλά περιστέρια και δεκαοχτούρες μικρός, με αυγό+ψωμί και σιτάρι. Και πιο συγκεκριμένα μάσαγα το ψωμί να μαλακώσει και πολλές φορές το τάιζα από το στόμα μου καθώς και το σιτάρι...


Αυτό θα πει αμεση επαφή με την φυση!Εγώ πρωτίνω να παραδόσεις το πουλί σε μια από τις οργανώσεις που ήδη αναφέρθηκαν.

----------


## tonis!

βαλε φωτογραφια...κοιτα τριγυρω συνηθως ειναι καπου οι γονεις και παρακολουθουν.Φαινεται αρρωστο??Εχει κλειστά μάτια??Η ουρά του πως είναι κανονική η μικρή??

----------


## Spourgitis X

Καλησπερα,

βρηκαν στο δρομο μικρη δεκαοκτουρα, εξαντλημενη. Δεν εχει ουρά. Το χρωμα της ειναι σκουρο γκρι. Οπως καθεται την μετρησα στα 10 εκ. κεφαλι-ουρά. Δεν προβαλει αντισταση, ειναι παθητικη. Δεν πεταει ουτε φευγει. Τα ματια τα εχει ανοικτα. Στο καλαθι (με 10 εκ υψος των τοιχωματων) που την εχω το χαρτι στο πατο γεμισε μικροσκοπικα ζωυφια ( σαν ψειρες, ειναι ψειρες; ).

Εχει κανει δυο κουτσουλιες. Της εδωσα κατα την ωρα 12 λιγο μουσκεμενο ψωμι αφου το ειχα στραγγιξει απο τα υγρα.

Πριν λιγο την ξανα ειδα. Ειναι λιγο πιο ζωηρη, αλλα ειναι εξαντλημενη. Ξαναεκανε κουτσουλια, και ανεβηκε σε ενα βαζο υψους 20 εκ διπλα απο το καλαθι, στο πατωμα που την ειχα.

Να της δωσω νερο με ζαχαρη;
Σταφιδες;
Σπορους ( κεχρι, σιταρι, σικαλη κτλ, τετοια σπιτικα κανουν; )

Σε τι να την βαλω; Κουτι; Να το σκεπασω για να μην εχει φως και να κοιμαται;

Πριν απο λιγο δοκιμασα να την ξανα ταισω. Πως να την πιασω για να την ταισω; Τωρα δεν καθεται, εχει λιγο ζωηρεψει.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

πρεπει να κανει αποπαρασιτωση .εχεις σπρει για ψειρες;  

αν ειναι 10 ποντους μονο ,μιλαμε για νεοσσο 
δες εδω

http://www.wild-anima.gr/el/%CE%B2%C...83%CF%83%CF%8C

επικοινωνησε μαζι τους ,ωστε να αξιολογησουν αν μπορεις να την κρατησεις ή πρεπει να τους την πας 

ανοιξε το στομα και δες αν ειναι καθαρο ή βλεπεις τιποτα λευκα στιγματα μεσα του 

βγαλε φωτο των κουτσουλιων και αν γινεται των ζωηφιων 

διελυσε με χλιαρο νερο ,κροκο αυγου καλα βρασμενου και υπο μορφη χυλου ,δωστου με συρριγκα 

στην πορεια θα δουμε

να το βαλεις σε κουτα ,καπου ησυχα ,με τρυπες στο χαρτονι να περνει αερα και οταν ειναι να το ταιζεις ανοιγε το πανω μερος

----------


## Spourgitis X

> πρεπει να κανει αποπαρασιτωση .εχεις σπρει για ψειρες;  αν ειναι 10 ποντους μονο ,μιλαμε για νεοσσο δες εδω  http://www.wild-anima.gr/el/%CE%B2%C...83%CF%83%CF%8C  επικοινωνησε μαζι τους ,ωστε να αξιολογησουν αν μπορεις να την κρατησεις ή πρεπει να τους την πας  ανοιξε το στομα και δες αν ειναι καθαρο ή βλεπεις τιποτα λευκα στιγματα μεσα του  βγαλε φωτο των κουτσουλιων και αν γινεται των ζωηφιων  διελυσε με χλιαρο νερο ,κροκο αυγου καλα βρασμενου και υπο μορφη χυλου ,δωστου με συρριγκα  στην πορεια θα δουμε  να το βαλεις σε κουτα ,καπου ησυχα ,με τρυπες στο χαρτονι να περνει αερα και οταν ειναι να το ταιζεις ανοιγε το πανω μερος


     Δεν εχω σπρει για ψειρες. Αναλακτικη λυση "του σπιτιου" υπαρχει εκτος απο "φαρμακο";  Πριν βραδιασει ηταν πιο ζωηρο σε σχεση με το πρωι  :Happy:  . Εβγαζε ηχους σε απαντηση των ηχων αλλων εξω πουλιων  (σπουργιτια). Το ειδα και να τεντωνεται και να ερευνα το χωρο.  *Για να το ταισω πρεπει να ασκησω βια;* Πως να το πιασω για να του ανοιξω το στομα; Γιατι το μεσημερι εφαγε παθητικα, υπακουα. Αλλα το απογευμα αντιδρουσε εντονα και δεν μπορεσα. Φοβηθηκα μην το πληγωσω. *Πως να το πιασω για να του ανοιξω το στομα;* Υπαρχει καποια τεχνικη, καποιο κολπο;  Να το αφησω να πεινασει και να φαει μονο του;    Να το παω μολις δυναμωσει στο χωρο που το βρηκαν και να το αφησω καπου εκει ή καλυτερα να το μεγαλωσω εγω και μολις ερθει η ωρα να το αφησω να φυγει; Και ποσο χρονο θελει να "ενηλικιωθει";    Ειμαι ασχετος με τα πουλια.   :winky:

----------


## jk21

θα σου ελεγα για τον λογο οτι εισαι απειρος ,να επικοινωνησεις με την οργανωση που σου ειπα .Δες αυτο μηπως σε βοηθησει 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/content...-(Handfeeding)

----------

